# Graco sprayer parts



## Eaglebeakd (Nov 16, 2013)

I'm looking for a pressure control box for my ultra 1500 airless paint sprayer. Graco has stopped making that part in 2008. This has been my work horse for many years and it still runs great except for control box. If anyone knows where I can get parts for this machine, I would appreciate it.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

I wish you luck in your search. I have a old pump with the same issue..


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

The part # is 239750 I believe. 

Maybe Jack or Andy will chime in and be able to order one for you.


----------



## Eaglebeakd (Nov 16, 2013)

I think the part number is 224018


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Eaglebeakd said:


> I think the part number is 224018


I'll take your word for it since you know your model # I was going off this pdf
http://wwwd.graco.com/Distributors/DLibrary.nsf/Files/308782B/$file/308782B.pdf


----------



## Eaglebeakd (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks workaholic. Who are jack and Andy.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Eaglebeakd said:


> Thanks workaholic. Who are jack and Andy.


http://www.painttalk.com/members/mr-fixit-4415/
http://www.painttalk.com/members/ncpaint1-4359/
Both knowledgeable guys when it comes to pumps and parts.


----------



## Induspray (Dec 10, 2009)

We had a couple dozen 1500's in the early 90's and Im sure we replaced every control box on each of them. They were notorious for going bad. Nice pumps otherwise, as long as you put in throat seal oil and keep the packings tight they would go a long time between servicing.

You could try ebay or craigs list but you could probably get a much newer pump used for the same price as the control box and installation for the old 1500.


----------

